# What kind of splash is this?



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Recently had a splash litter. Mother is a colourpoint splashish looking doe, and honestly, I'm not sure what the father is. I've attempted to match his colouring with the pictures I've seen a number of times and I haven't found any that compare similarly. He looks like a darker version of a silver-- more 'blue' than anything else, with a bit of agouti ticking. His tail, ears, and feet are dark however like a siamese. Anyways, this litter was the result of the two.

http://tinypic.com/r/1088c92/9
I want to know what the white/brown babies are colourwise. Their patterns look splash, but I don't know what kind of splashes they'd be considered.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Too young, need to wait until 2-3 months of age to better identify.


----------

